# CMH Admission 2012-13



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

*CMH LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE*
*& INSTITUTE OF DENTISTRY*
*APPLICATION INVITED FOR ADMISSION*
*IN 7[SUP]TH[/SUP] MBBS AND 5[SUP]TH[/SUP] BDS SESSION*





*ADMISSION 2012-13*




Recognized by PM&DC and Affiliated With University of Health Sciences.
Notified by Government of Pakistan (Ministry of Health) and included In World Directory of Medical Schools of WHO and recognized for ECFMG with FAIMER.
*Campus* The College is located adjacent to combined Military Hospital (CMH) Lahore in close proximity of Fortress Stadium Lahore.
*Teaching Hospital* CMH Lahore is the teaching hospital of college, being 1075 bedded tertiary care medical institution. It has a history of more than hundred & fifty years. Hospital is recognized by Pakistan Medical & Dental Council and College of Physicians & Surgeons Pakistan for house job and postgraduate training in most of the medical and surgical disciplines.
*Foreign Students* The College welcomes students from all over the world. Certain number of seats are reserved for foreign candidates.
*Eligibility:* 60% marks in F.Sc (Pre-Medical) or equivalent qualification both for MBBS and BDS (unadjusted marks).
*Prospectus* Prospectus are available at the Summit Bank, Day Building Cantt Branch Lahore, during bank timings, on cash payment of Rs. 1000 or through courier service from the college admission office by forwarding a bank draft/pay order of Rs.1200 in favour of ?CMH Lahore Medical College?, Abdul Rehman Road, Lahore Cantt.
*Entry Test *Candidates have to qualify entry test of University of Health Sciences for getting admission in CMH Lahore Medical College.
Entry Test of the college will be held on 30 Sep 2012 at University of Punjab Examination Halls, Wahdat Road, Lahore.
*Last date* Applications can be submitted online (www.cmhlahore.edu.pk) by using specific Application Reference No (ARN), or at the college admission office. Last date for submission of application is 21[SUP]st[/SUP] Sep 2012.

Principal Admission
 CMH Lahore Medical College
Abdul Rehman Road, Lahore Cantt
Tel: +92-42-36605550, 6699-32169
Website: Welcome to CMH Medical College Lahore


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

*cmh chances*

my aggregate is 73% what are my chances of admission in cmh???? please tell


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Angry Bird said:


> my aggregate is 73% what are my chances of admission in cmh???? please tell


Chances are slim.


----------



## Roshan Asghar (Sep 26, 2012)

My overall aggregate is 83.2% 
What are my chances of CMH?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Roshan Asghar said:


> My overall aggregate is 83.2%
> What are my chances of CMH?


your chances are good. i would recommend you go for an open merit seat instead of spending a lot more money at CMH. of course your chances at CMH also depend upon your CMH entry test result if you haven't done sat II. good luck if you are taking that test! =]


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> your chances are good. i would recommend you go for an open merit seat instead of spending a lot more money at CMH. of course your chances at CMH also depend upon your CMH entry test result if you haven't done sat II. good luck if you are taking that test! =]


tell me howto prepare for fmh need hell help


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Angry Bird said:


> tell me howto prepare for fmh need hell help


I am applying to FMH tomorrow on the foreign seat. My interview will be tomorrow as well and I will find out of my acceptance or rejection tomorrow as well. I have done SAT II so I will not be taking the aptitude test. For the interview, be relaxed and answer the questions in a simple and coherent manner. I am not sure what will be asked but you don't need to worry about that. Dress nicely and be relaxed.


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> I am applying to FMH tomorrow on the foreign seat. My interview will be tomorrow as well and I will find out of my acceptance or rejection tomorrow as well. I have done SAT II so I will not be taking the aptitude test. For the interview, be relaxed and answer the questions in a simple and coherent manner. I am not sure what will be asked but you don't need to worry about that. Dress nicely and be relaxed.


umm are there interviews for every medical college??? what if you're in America right now? because Im in college right now, planning to leave when I find out where I get accepted (although I'm hoping that I can finish the semester). Does that mean that even if I get accepted, it still sort of depends on an interview? what if my interview goes horribly and I just waste time and money by coming to Pakistan early? :/


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

isparkaling said:


> umm are there interviews for every medical college??? what if you're in America right now? because Im in college right now, planning to leave when I find out where I get accepted (although I'm hoping that I can finish the semester). Does that mean that even if I get accepted, it still sort of depends on an interview? what if my interview goes horribly and I just waste time and money by coming to Pakistan early? :/


Dont you worry...the FMH interview wasn't even an interview...and interviews are conducted by only a few private schools. My take is that you could do this over the phone. Which schools have you applied to in the private sector? We're foreign students...they'll accept us no matter what 
ive been accepted to FMH...pretty sure I won't be attending that school anyway.


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

*Chances*

hey i got 750 in mcat.4b's in alevels n 6A's 2B's in olevels(2009).will i get into cmh?
my aggregate is 74.52%


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

mishaz said:


> hey i got 750 in mcat.4b's in alevels n 6A's 2B's in olevels(2009).will i get into cmh?
> my aggregate is 74.52%


Lets see what your result is in the cmh entry test so we can calculate your true aggregate


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

*Chances*

umm i got 75 out of 100 in the test


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

AOA.. now that cmh entry test result is out.. i've got an aggregate of 70.75% according to cmh formula. Do i stand a chance to get in cmh for Bds. i've heard that merit for bds in cmh is low. please help me out!


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Dont you worry...the FMH interview wasn't even an interview...and interviews are conducted by only a few private schools. My take is that you could do this over the phone. Which schools have you applied to in the private sector? We're foreign students...they'll accept us no matter what
> ive been accepted to FMH...pretty sure I won't be attending that school anyway.


Really? I didn't know they gave that much importance to foreign students  actually, i was under the impression that that opposite happens. And so far in the private sector, Ive only applied to Shalamar. do you know any other good private colleges that are worth applying to? I really dont think I'll go to any, as long as i get in government ones.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

isparkaling said:


> Really? I didn't know they gave that much importance to foreign students  actually, i was under the impression that that opposite happens. And so far in the private sector, Ive only applied to Shalamar. do you know any other good private colleges that are worth applying to? I really dont think I'll go to any, as long as i get in government ones.


Sheikh khalifa bin zayed is a really good one as well. I would mention cmh but deadline is gone. 
and yes foreign students are given a lot of importance because these schools want our money lol.

im also waiting anxiously for the self-finance decision. But I will have to save a spot either in cmh or at sheikh khalifa bin zayed just in case I don't make it into a good school for self-finance. If I do end up going to a government school after I paid my dues at cmh or skzmdc then cmh will deduct 3000 dollars from my refund and skzmdc will deduct 500 dollars from my refund :/


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

dollars or rupees? Do you know how much the admission fees are for gov't colleges?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Dollars of course. No idea about the admission fee at government college but that will be in rupees and it will be a small amount.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Any idea when the interview list will be up for CMH?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Someone please look for my name: ghani asif on the foreign list for cmh


----------



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Guys can any one tell me about what type of question in this test....and what is general intelligence test in it and how to score maximum marks in it


----------

